# High Speed Tool Steels



## Crankit (Feb 20, 2021)

Lots of info in this document for choosing HSS blanks for tool bits


----------



## PeterT (Feb 20, 2021)

That's a good article. Fig-2 is kind of revealing, shows Wear rate can vary by up to 20X at the same hardness number among different materials. There are other properties to consider, butthis is a big one. I've always wanted to see hardened O1 on a similar numerical scale. If anyone has seen this, I'd appreciate a link.


----------

